# Welcome to my Office



## osadayo99 (Mar 15, 2019)

The ranch I work on in northern Colorado's White River National Forest










and some critters
Enjoy !


----------



## Saiso (Apr 8, 2019)

Yooooooo! Awesome pictures! Oh and nice truck


----------



## osadayo99 (May 2, 2019)

You bet Saiso , Thanks , the only problem with "lil camo" is ya better remember where you parked it in the bush , it likes to be in stealth mode !!!


----------

